# Why can't I use "Update Your Kindle"?



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

When I go to "Settings", and hit Menu again, "Update your kindle" is there but in shadow form only, and I can't select it.  I can restart the kindle, but can't update it.  Can someone tell me why?

Thanks.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

It is only available when there is a new update in programming for the Kindle version you have.


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

Then, is it because I have the screensaver hack on my Kindle?  When I try to remove or change the hack, though in the directions it specifies to use "Update Your Kindle", I can't use it then, either.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You may have the most updated software version.  What version do you have?

Betsy


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

I have 2.0.1.  I really think it's because the screensaver hack is blocking it, but I can't seem to uninstall the screensaver hack correctly-- I've tried to uninstall several times without success (I can get it all blank but can't restore the default ss.)  I'm worried I've messed up my K2 irreparably!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

One of our K2 experts will help here, I'm sure.  Stand by!

Betsy


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

Figured it out-- thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What did you have to do, Jaylynn?

Betsy


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

probably needed to "install" the reverse screen saver hack, then restart and finally then update.  That's my guess since she mentioned getting to the bank screen step (you need to restart after that).  2.0.2 is still the latest update for the K2 right?


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

To be able to let your Kindle update on its own, you have to uninstall the screensaver modification. Kindle's system won't install the update if the version isn't what it thinks it should be before the update. The screensaver hack changes the version to add characters at the end of the current version to indicate you have the hack installed but uninstalling it removes the characters and lets the system think it's ready for the update.


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, I'm not sure what I did, but I was able to uninstall the ss hack.  Then was able to update using info from the Amazon site, then thought I could live with the original screensavers, then couldn't, so reinstalled the hack, and, amazingly, all is well.  Though I never did find the folder that allowed me to pick and choose from original ss without the irritating Mac blanks in between.  I'm happy where I am-- it's as far as a non-tech-savvy person like me should go, I think!


----------

